# Real Madrid-Borussia Dortmund 2-0



## Blu71 (27 Aprile 2013)

Martedì 30 aprile alle 20:45, gara di ritorno delle semifinali di CL 2012-2013.
Si parte dal 4-1 per il Borussia.

La partita sarà visibile solo su Sky e Mediaset Premium.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Aprile 2013)

spero nella rimonta...però 80% passa il Borussia


----------



## Tobi (27 Aprile 2013)

Voglio moufrigno a casa. Forza dortmund!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Aprile 2013)

Forza BVB... spero che prendano a mazzate sulle gengive le meringhe anche in casa loro...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Aprile 2013)

Il Real può anche fare 3 gol, il problema è che sicuramente il BVB ne farà almeno uno.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Forza BVB.


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Aprile 2013)

Forza Borussia!


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2013)

*Cristiano Ronaldo è in forte dubbio*. Continua a lavorare a parte per recuperare dal problema muscolare alla coscia sinistra. Oggi se ne saprà di più.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cristiano Ronaldo è in forte dubbio*. Continua a lavorare a parte per recuperare dal problema muscolare alla coscia sinistra. Oggi se ne saprà di più.



addirittura??? già è difficile, senza Ronaldo non passano al 99%


----------



## runner (29 Aprile 2013)

Borussia tutta la vita!!

mi ha dato troppe soddisfazioni, oltre ad avere dei tifosi davvero carichi!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Aprile 2013)

Finale tedesca, era scritto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

è possibile la rimonta


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Real, la carica di Mou: «Se giochiamo
come sappiamo, può succedere di tutto»


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Aprile 2013)

se non c'è ronaldo non passano


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Aprile 2013)

Si inventeranno qualcosa per far passare Mourinho.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Aprile 2013)

anche il real ha già fatto uscire il video con le varie remuntade e appelli al pubblico


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2013)

Fonti da barcellona dicono che in caso di eliminazione perez annunciera' in conferenza l'arrivo di carlo ancelotti 
by sport mediaset


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Fonti da barcellona dicono che in caso di eliminazione perez annunciera' in conferenza l'arrivo di carlo ancelotti
> by sport mediaset



eh ? si ce lo vedo proprio mourinho che sta lì fino a fine stagione a fare da scaldapanchina ad ancelotti. 

al limite dà le dimissioni lui a fine partita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2013)

*Ronaldo c'è, ma non è al 100%*


----------



## rossovero (30 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Real, la carica di Mou: «Se giochiamo
> come sappiamo, può succedere di tutto»



E se anche il Borussia gioca come sa??


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2013)

2 rigori e un gol in fuorigioco si può fare...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

3-0 e tutti a casa


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2013)

Forza Borussia.


----------



## Serginho (30 Aprile 2013)

Forza Borussia


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;177199 ha scritto:


> 3-0 e tutti a casa



....per il Borussia?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Aprile 2013)

4-2


----------



## iceman. (30 Aprile 2013)

5-2


----------



## chicagousait (30 Aprile 2013)

Vince il Real ma passa il Borussia 

3 - 2


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

Forza Borussia. Voglio Mourinho fuori.


----------



## BB7 (30 Aprile 2013)

Borussia non deludermi


----------



## walter 22 (30 Aprile 2013)

Conte è al Bernabeu domani tutti i quotidiani sportivi diranno che era lì per visionare Lewandowski Benzema Ozil Di Maria Hummels Reus e perchè no anche C. Ronaldo


----------



## Hammer (30 Aprile 2013)

Il Real è già in finale.


----------



## Nivre (30 Aprile 2013)

In cu.lo a Sbourinho. Forza Borussia


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2013)

L'ultima squadra che ha rimontato un 4-1 è stata una spagnola, indovinate contro chi?


----------



## Canonista (30 Aprile 2013)

Stasera altra partita, alro bar e un altro paio di weiss


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'ultima squadra che ha rimontato un 4-1 è stata una spagnola, indovinate contro chi?




.....Tifo'o ti piace farti del male


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2013)

Che scarso sto higuain mamma mia


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

Capirai Gotze rotto mo.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2013)

Che asino sto ozil


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia oezil se mangiato il vantaggio.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2013)

Sto gundam non è male...a parte il nome uscito dai cartoni robot giapponesi


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2013)

Ma sto Borussia non perde manco mezza partita? Boh... credo che non ci sia mai stata una squadra in cl che arrivo in finale imbattuta


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....per il Borussia?



nono per quella che gioca in casa


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

Primo tempo 0-0, si fa molto dura per il Real.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

Fine primo tempo il Real c'è la puo fare


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;177323 ha scritto:


> nono per quella che gioca in casa



....fino ad ora niente...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;177327 ha scritto:


> Fine primo tempo il Real c'è la puo fare



...a fare cosa?


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2013)

Se ci fosse stato il Milan al posto del Borussia dopo 5 min sarebbe 2-0....


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2013)

Brutto colpo per il Borussia l'infortunio di Gotze: sto Großkreutz è l'unico scarpone del BVB,si è mangiato due filtranti non difficilissimi che avrebbero probabilmente chiuso il discorso.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2013)

Bella partita, però in queste situazioni per tentare di ribaltare il risultato devi segnare nei primi 20 minuti, dopo diventa difficile perchè l'avversario prende fiducia.


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2013)

non a caso il Real ha avuto tre palle gol nel primo quarto d'ora, male per loro che non ne abbiano concretizzata nemmeno una però vediamo dai, il Bayern ne ha fatti 3 nel secondo tempo col Barca, idem il Borussia settimana scorsa


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....fino ad ora niente...
> 
> 
> ...a fare cosa?



a passare il turno vedrai real in finale


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia lewa che se magnato, non e serata.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2013)

Ma cos aha mangiato...


----------



## chicagousait (30 Aprile 2013)

Che traversa


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2013)

L'ha sfondata quella traversa


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

Non è serata per lui stasera.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;177346 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia lewa che se magnato, non e serata.



....tanto passa il Real, giusto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....tanto passa il Real, giusto?



Passa nel senso che per sta volta passa la finale?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

Ma Sergio Ramos quanti bonus ha prima di beccare il giallo


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2013)

Ma cosa ha sbagliato gundam?


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2013)

Ma cosa ha sbagliato?


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

Altro gol mangiato dal Borussia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia che se magnato il Borussia pazzesco hanno paura di segnare 





Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....tanto passa il Real, giusto?



eh certooo shhh che sta funzionando la tattica tanto passa il real


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2013)

Mai vista una squadra di Mourinho così molle e senza grinta. Si staranno già adattando ad Ancelotti


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

No va beh stasera non vuole entrare per il Borussia.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Aprile 2013)

Che didastro sto Real... manco un gol riesce a fare...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;177358 ha scritto:


> Ma Sergio Ramos quanti bonus ha prima di beccare il giallo



bonus finiti 



Mourinho si attaccherà a quella punizione non data dal limite goblotto


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2013)

Benzema


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

1-0 Benzema occhio alla remuntada  mancano ancora 8 minuti.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Aprile 2013)

Sono pochi ma relativamente tanti 8 minuti


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

Se segnano entro 87 passano.



Mammia passa il real non ci credo


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2013)

Madonna


----------



## chicagousait (30 Aprile 2013)

E' arrivato il secondo

Ora è assedio


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

Pazzesco dai il fondoschiena di sto Mourinho veramente senza parole dai, hanno rischiato di prenderle e ora rischiano di passare


----------



## admin (30 Aprile 2013)

Il Borussia è passato contro il Malaga all'ultimo secondo. Vuoi vedere che...


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

Incredibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

Io l'ho detto dall'inizio della Coppa che la vinceva il Real la coppa, perchè ha troppo fondoschiena sto mourinho.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee a casaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa a casaaaaaaaaaaaaa mourinho la decima nel diritere


----------



## chicagousait (30 Aprile 2013)

Finita

Ho avuto ragione. Vincevano i madrinisti ma passava cmq il Borussia


----------



## Ghantz (30 Aprile 2013)

Godo.....alla faccia di mou e di tutti i soldi spesi dal real...


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Aprile 2013)

E poi ci si chiede perchè il Calcio è lo sport più bello del Mondo...


----------



## Morghot (30 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldo mortacci tua essere immondo ma come fa ad essere considerato come messi sto ....


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2013)

Godo in maniera maialesca.Così è ancora più bello.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2013)

Finale al cardiopalma,ma alla fine ha vinto il Calcio.
Ed ora,se tutto và come deve andare,ci troveremo davanti una finale *spettacolare*.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Io l'ho detto dall'inizio della Coppa che la vinceva il Real la coppa, perchè ha troppo fondoschiena sto mourinho.



Ed infatti non l'ha vinta ....


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

Domani fuori anche il Barcellona.


----------



## Gnagnazio (30 Aprile 2013)

Cmq avevo detto che il Borussia sarebbe la sorpresa (altro che juventus)...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2013)

peccato...grandissima partita, quando il Real gioca è uno spettacolo


----------



## BB7 (30 Aprile 2013)

Godo alla faccia di Mou e di Pepe!


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2013)

se avessero sfruttato una delle tre occasioni nel primo quarto d'ora passava il Real, come avevo previsto appena preso un gol il Borussia è andato totalmente nel panico. Comunque giusto così, sui 180 minuti hanno ampiamente meritato.

P.S. Desaparecido Ronaldo che non vincerà il pallone d'oro nemmeno quest'anno


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

Ho visto prima cavolo non la vincono dal 2002 :S non credevo cosi tanto.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Aprile 2013)

Se il Real fosse uscito senza storia sarebbe stato bello.
Sono usciti dopo averci creduto fino alla fine e godo ancora di più.
Il Borussia ha stramegameritato la finale, sul piano del gioco c'è un abisso tra le 2 squadre.
Ha vinto il calcio, fuori Mourinho e una squadra che nemmeno avrebbe dovuto passare gli ottavi.
Ora voglio il Borussia campione d'Europa!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Aprile 2013)

ahahahahahahah no va beh raga Mourinho si sta lamentando di brutto dell'arbitro no va beh non ho parole raga


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2013)

ma Gotze quando torna??? ora si forza Borussia!


----------



## Gnagnazio (30 Aprile 2013)

Tifero' Borussia per la finale.


----------



## 4312 (30 Aprile 2013)

Il Real ha segnato in due circostanze più o meno fortunose ed è stato tenuto a galla dal pubblico e da un buon approccio mentale. Ronaldo dal suo canto ci ha messo molto impegno, ma ha sbagliato stop ridicoli, nonché alcuni goal. E' passata la squadra che gioca a calcio e non l'accozzaglia di superstar spinta dal pubblico. E Mourinho stavolta ha fallito, perché vincere il campionato con il Real e qualche portaombrello è roba che è riuscita a tutti, anche a Schuster, soprattutto in un arco di tempo superiore all'anno. Lui doveva riportare il Real in finale, non ci è riuscito.


----------



## Brontolo (30 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma Gotze quando torna??? ora si forza Borussia!



ho visto che è stato sostituito, che gli è successo?


----------



## rossovero (30 Aprile 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Il Real ha segnato in due circostanze più o meno fortunose ed è stato tenuto a galla dal pubblico e da un buon approccio mentale. Ronaldo dal suo canto ci ha messo molto impegno, ma ha sbagliato stop ridicoli, nonché alcuni goal. E' passata la squadra che gioca a calcio e non l'accozzaglia di superstar spinta dal pubblico. E Mourinho stavolta ha fallito, perché vincere il campionato con il Real e qualche portaombrello è roba che è riuscita a tutti, *anche a Schuster*, soprattutto in un arco di tempo superiore all'anno. Lui doveva riportare il Real in finale, non ci è riuscito.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Aprile 2013)

mourinho si è appellato ancora una volta al ****... gli è andata bene (perché poteva perdere anche stasera) ma non abbastanza per passare


----------



## 4312 (1 Maggio 2013)

Mourinho ha sbagliato anche con lo spogliatoio tagliando fuori l'unico vero madrilista ossia Casillas ( al limite lo è anche Ramos). Il Real è un accozzaglia di campioni straordinari, ne ha anche più di quelli che aveva all'epoca galacticos, ma non ha gente che abbia un senso di appartenenza alla squadra, i vari Hierro e Salgado dove sono?
Mi stupisce che Mourinho si sia dimenticato di un elemento così importante.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Maggio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> ho visto che è stato sostituito, che gli è successo?



Infortunio muscolare.


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2013)

immagino quanto sia dispiaciuta la signorina fanny naguesha


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Maggio 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> ho visto che è stato sostituito, che gli è successo?



problema muscolare...speriamo che c'è nella Finale


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2013)

infortunio programmato


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Maggio 2013)

Se il Real avesse giocato come ha giocato gli ultimi 10 minuti sarebbe potuta andare diversamente. Complimenti comunque al Borussia, in finale tiferò per loro !


----------

